# TERRIBLE experience- what would you do?



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

Let me give you the short back story. A while back, Zailey and Mousse were doing zoomies around the back yard, and playing happily, when she decided it would be an awesome idea to jump straight into the rose bush, and got a small scratch, and a small puncture-type wound on her chest. The scratch healed perfectly in a matter of like 3 days, and the puncture did get a little infected, but I cleaned it really well, and it was nearly healed as well. It was just a small scab, no more infection, no swelling, no irritation, maybe a quarter inch of scab left. 

Zailey is one, so I've been taking her in for her final round of vaccines the last month. Her final one was Rabies. I ended up having to cancel her appointment with my vet due to work for it, and figured rather than reschedule (holiday weekends mean a very crazy two weeks at work... very unpredictable schedule!) it would hurt to just walk her over to the walk-in clinic that's less than a block away from work. I had Grissom neutered there, and was very satisfied with it. I had Annie spayed there and despite being told they would give her NO ace, it was on my invoice, and she was very sick. (Boxers + Ace= BAD) and then decided that I would never go there again. But seriously, a rabies vaccine, and I decided to go ahead and have her micro chipped as well, how can anyone screw that up?! I can do them myself!

So, I take her and Mousse, Mousse for rabies, and zailey for Rabies and chipping. I pay them, make a decent sized donation as well, and they take Mousse back. Hes pretty quick. They bring him back out. I'm filling out the Avid paper to send in, they take Zailey back. Now, Zailey is a pretty damn confident girl, and she's not timid. She loves anyone... especially if you touch her. "Butt scritches" are an instant way to her heart. She loves our vet, and literally just tries to kiss him while he gives her vaccines. she happily trots back with the lady, as I would expect her to. She will go with anyone. I don't think she knows there is such a thing as "bad people" and she certainly thinks that everyone was put on earth to marvel at her awesomeness. Remember, one vaccine, and a microchip. That's all I asked for. They bring her back out, she bolts to me, and hides behind my legs. I immediately know something is wrong. I look at her. Her back legs are covered in urine. That small, 1/4" long line of scab? Well, now it's like 5 inches of shaved chest, complete with razor irritation and nics from the blade, and a gaping dime-sized hole. They shaved her down, pulled the scab off, and irritated the hell out of it. It was pretty much healed, damnit. They didn't ask me if they could do this to her. I asked her "Why did you shave my dog, I didn't ask for this. No one asked me!" She just shrugged, told me she was almost impossible to restrain for it, and perhaps I should get her more accustomed to grooming. She that she didn't do it, the vet did." I asked to talk to this vet, who thinks she can do whatever the hell she wants to people's animals, but she was "too busy." I left, livid. I call but only get an answering machine, and no one returns them. 

Now, she's itchy. Shaving will do that to you. Her wound is irritated, and having to heal all over again, but this time instead of healing into a slit, it's a big circle. yayy scars. Maybe I'm over reacting. Maybe I'm being ridiculous. But since when can they just do whatever the hell they want to people's animals. I'd like to support the cause, I make many donations a year to them, but now.... I don't think I will be. I called my vet and asked him what he knows about the vet whose names are on the paper. He didn't know, but he did say that they've had to fix several "botched" jobs from there. 
I'm annoyed. Zailey is itchy. What would you do?


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

I'd have an absolute fit at them, that's what I would do!!! Call, leave a message, have a tantrum, make sure you end up speaking to the vet somehow. I would also write a letter or email so that I have a copy in print to have on hand. Did they charge you for the 'service'? 

I no longer let any of my dogs go off with the tech's or a vet. I had a vet have 3 techs forcibly hold Rocky down just for a rabies shot when he went in to a cheap place for 'just a rabies shot' . He has not been back to a vets since. It terribly traumatized him and one episode like that can take a long time for our babies to get over. 

You are perfectly right to be furious. They did a procedure without your permission. 

(And I agree with the Ace. It was ace + morphine that killed my show chow. We have it spelled out in big letters on Rocky's charts that he is never to be let near any ace. )


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

Ugh, I've left several angry messages now, after the first couple nice ones got me nowhere. 
And for her to talk to me like I'm a bad owner because Zailey isn't used to being SHAVED?! She's a dane, why in the heck would I have to get her accustomed to grooming? She's an angel with her nails being clipped, being bathed, and brushed. 
Now poor Zailey is separated because all the other dogs are obsessed with trying to lick the wound... poor Zailey. Crated on sunday while everyone else is playing.


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

TOTALLY agree with Chowder!! I would have SUCH a cow on that place!! I would take pics, tell them I would send them to newspapers if needed!! 

Oh man Im getting po'ed right now just thinking of that!! 

POOR Zailey!!:sad:


----------



## Liz (Sep 27, 2010)

Have a fit. I never let my dog go in without me. Even the spays and neuters get just about everything done while I am there and I stay close to the vet to come get them asap. They had no right to arbitralily(sp) decide what to treat your dog for. A shot and a chip - that should have been it. How dare they. Wow, now they are getting my dander up. Whew, you must be very nice, I would have waited till this idiot vet decided to be free and dealt with him right then all the while talking to other patrons about the procedure I adidn't ask for ot approve. You would be surprised how quickly the vet would become available. If you can't get through on the phone I would plant myself there with my shaved dog on Tuesday and wait untilt he vet had the courtesy to meet with you.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

first. i would make an appointment to talk to the vet.

second. i would never let my dogs out of my sight. whatever treatment they need, it is either done in the room in my presence or i go to the back with them....

too many experiences such as what you described.....made me realise that, even with my own trusted vet...these are MY kids and no one touches them unless i see what they are doing.

i can see why you're incensed... i probably would have taken the dog home and then come back and sat there until the vet saw me or i'd find out which car is hers and be waiting for her when she snuck out.


----------



## sozzle (May 18, 2011)

Why on earth would a vet practice groom your dog when you only went for a shot and a microchip? sorry have never heard of this. Here you would have to book it inand pay extra. My dog doesn't like to go to the vet anyway. This must be an American thing/service? And yes I would be really pissed off!
Poor dog no wonder she was traumatised. Good luck and let us know what happened.


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

sozzle said:


> Why on earth would a vet practice groom your dog when you only went for a shot and a microchip? sorry have never heard of this. Here you would have to book it inand pay extra. My dog doesn't like to go to the vet anyway. This must be an American thing/service? And yes I would be really pissed off!
> Poor dog no wonder she was traumatised. Good luck and let us know what happened.


They didn't groom her, she had a small puncture on her chest form a previous minor injury, and she took it upon herself to totally shave the area, and pull the scab off. 
They were rude to me about it because I guess she was difficult to restrain and afraid of the clippers. She was rude, and rather than explain why they messed with her in the first place, she turned it around with "You really should get her used to grooming, she is so BAD." How dare she. Because she's a Great Dane, I've never felt it necessary. 

Generally, no, I don't allow my dogs to be taken back for anything. I'm so mad ta myself, I knew better. I just felt like a vaccine... so SIMPLE... and she's so good about them... I didn't imagine they'd be so freaking stupid. I'm mad at them. I'm mad at myself.


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

PuppyPaws said:


> They didn't groom her, she had a small puncture on her chest form a previous minor injury, and she took it upon herself to totally shave the area, and pull the scab off.
> *They were rude to me about it because I guess she was difficult to restrain and afraid of the clippers.* She was rude, and rather than explain why they messed with her in the first place, she turned it around with "You really should get her used to grooming, she is so BAD." How dare she. Because she's a Great Dane, I've never felt it necessary.
> 
> Generally, no, I don't allow my dogs to be taken back for anything. I'm so mad ta myself, I knew better. I just felt like a vaccine... so SIMPLE... and she's so good about them... I didn't imagine they'd be so freaking stupid. I'm mad at them. I'm mad at myself.


Ya sorry, but any of my smooth haired dogs(she is right?) would also have been difficult to restrain if someone came at them with clippers without Mommi around! I dont understand how they would have thought that she would have been ok with it!! I mean dogs that go to the groomers regularly, most of the time, get use to clippers...but how the HECK did they think she would be ok with it!! GAWDZ!!


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

I would be livid too! I dont understand why they would pull a scab off her chest if it has nothing to do with vaccine or microchip (since its between shoulder blades or back leg), very strange. I agree with everyone else that said always go with the vet techs if they insist on doing something in the back, I just dont trust them.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

PuppyPaws said:


> They didn't groom her, she had a small puncture on her chest form a previous minor injury, and she took it upon herself to totally shave the area, and pull the scab off.
> They were rude to me about it because I guess she was difficult to restrain and afraid of the clippers. She was rude, and rather than explain why they messed with her in the first place, she turned it around with "You really should get her used to grooming, she is so BAD." How dare she. Because she's a Great Dane, I've never felt it necessary.
> 
> Generally, no, I don't allow my dogs to be taken back for anything. I'm so mad ta myself, I knew better. I just felt like a vaccine... so SIMPLE... and she's so good about them... I didn't imagine they'd be so freaking stupid. I'm mad at them. I'm mad at myself.


don't be mad at yourself. you had a reasonable expectation that they would do what you asked....that they didn't deserves your ire.....and i'd lay into the owner.....and see above....

i know two things, tho. i would not go back there....and if i were to be asked or even if i were not asked, i'd spread the word....i believe you're in a position to do just that, too...viral marketing goes both ways.


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

If you can't get the vet to speak to you,
personally I might consider contacting the Better Business Bureau.


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

I'm only hesitant to do too much damage because of who they are, it's a spay/ neuter/vaccine clinic that's part of No More Homeless Pets in Utah, and Best Friends Animal Society. I'm fairly certain that the vets volunteer their time, and I want to get the word out about THIS vet, and HER terrible work... without defacing the whole clinic. But, then I take into consideration what my vet (a really dang good vet that I like a lot) said about fixing botched surgeries from there, and then I wonder if maybe the whole dang place needs to be reorganized. 
I mean, did they do life threatening damage to my dog? NO. Is she going to be just fine, YES. But it's the principle of it all. They did things to her that were not okayed by me, nor did it make any sense to me whatsoever. I've gone through it in my brain a million times, and I can't for the life of my figure out why they'd even do it. My family thinks I'm blowing it way up, because she'll be fine... but the whole thing just leaves a really bad taste in my mouth and really rubs me the wrong way. I don't expect awesome customer service in a "take a number and get in line" type place... but between what they did to her, and the fact that they then treated me like I was this terrible person with this terrible dog... ahhhhh now I'm just ranting on and on.


----------



## Jynical (Jun 22, 2011)

Yeah, I'd be writing letters, contacting BBB, and continuing to get ahold of them. I'd be really fracking mad.


----------



## sozzle (May 18, 2011)

I see and understand now. Well in that case they should have called you in before they did anything else and fancy pulling off the scab, natures way of healing I thought! Obviously a bunch of ignorant tossers!!


----------



## Liz (Sep 27, 2010)

Ignorant tossers - I love that. Do you mind if I use that here? I will give you credit.


----------



## DoglovingSenior (Jun 26, 2011)

Is Angie's list in your area? I would make this REAL public. Surely there is a licensing bureau for vets. Don't know as I have never had a real problem. A letter from your attorney might get her attention. 
I guess that I am not very trusting, in spite of "policies" I always escort my guys/gals to the back & remain there unless it is for surgery. I have even spent the night in front of their kennels with the door open on a few occasions at the emergency clinic-if I can't I will go elsewhere. 
That is terrible, horrible, unconscionable how could a vet be so cruel and to do things that she did and that YOU have NOT authorized. Zailey was completely traumatised! Give her a big hug from me.


----------



## SilverBeat (Jan 16, 2011)

I would just go back to the clinic on a day when I have time to kill, and wait around to have a few choice words with the vet. If you don't want to deface the clinic.


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

Thanks everyone, its nice to hear that I'm not totally nuts for being ticked off about this....
I told my brother I can't babysit Wednesday, and am going to go down there, and not leave until someone talks to me about this.


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

I would not only be ticked off....I'd be livid. :mad2::mad2::mad2:


----------



## bernadettelevis (Feb 2, 2011)

Ahh poor Zailey!!!
Just reading this makes me so angry!! How dare they do that?
And especially blaming you for not getting her used to grooming...
It's all about how you treat people. If she apologized and told you that they just wanted to clean the wound or something you probably still would be angry but it wouldn't be such a big deal. 
I would be so angry...they cannot just do what they want and then blame you...

My vet sells royal canin and she probably doesn't agree with me feeding raw (i haven't told her yet), BUT she is so nice and she loves my dog, and my dog loves her! He loves going to the vet and she tells me everything she does and when ever i ask about a shot or a medicine she explains to me what it is and what is does!

I would probably call my lawyer and ask what i could do....Probably nothing, but still...


----------



## 1605 (May 27, 2009)

DoglovingSenior said:


> Is Angie's list in your area? I would make this REAL public. Surely there is a licensing bureau for vets. Don't know as I have never had a real problem. A letter from your attorney might get her attention.
> I guess that I am not very trusting, in spite of "policies" I always escort my guys/gals to the back & remain there unless it is for surgery. I have even spent the night in front of their kennels with the door open on a few occasions at the emergency clinic-if I can't I will go elsewhere.
> That is terrible, horrible, unconscionable how could a vet be so cruel and to do things that she did and that YOU have NOT authorized. Zailey was completely traumatised! Give her a big hug from me.


The above are all very good points. I'd like to expound a bit if I may:

1) As has previously been suggested, make an appointment with the vet. Also write a letter. Explain exactly what happened & your response to the incident. TELL THE VET WHAT YOU WANT. Yes, something happened and the "damage" has been done. What would make you happy NOW?

2) Are you planning on returning to that vet? Because the steps you take after #1 may make it so that your bridges are burnt with that practice. If you want to return, then you should try to work things out with the vet 1-on-1. If you don't care, then up the game to complaining IN WRITING to the organization in your city/state that oversees vets. 

3) If you are a member Angie's List is a great place for putting up reviews on local businesses. For those that don't know this List, no company can "buy" their way onto it. It's by & for people who belong to the List. But unless the offending party knows someone who reads the list, it will do nothing but keep people away from that vet. However, be careful how you word your review. Be professional about what you put up & how. Remember there are laws against liable & slander in this country.

4) The BBB is a useless group from a consumer POV. It's an organization where members PAY to belong to it & it's completely self policed. It means nothing & it does nothing. 

Bonne chance,


----------



## DoglovingSenior (Jun 26, 2011)

SubMariner said:


> [SIZE=3
> 
> 3) If you are a member Angie's List is a great place for putting up reviews on local businesses. For those that don't know this List, no company can "buy" their way onto it. It's by & for people who belong to the List. But unless the offending party knows someone who reads the list, it will do nothing but keep people away from that vet. However, be careful how you word your review. Be professional about what you put up & how. Remember there are laws against liable & slander in this country.
> 
> ...


I do tend to sometimes get over zealous in defense of the defenseless ( my dogs). Sometimes it can be the only way. (1) My first route is usually to try to be professional & calm (2) this does not seem to be your reg vet-so. . . . (3) You would be surprised how many belong to Angie's list - I had to take my old Pet sitter there - youI was surprised that even my vet read it and knew the Sitter who she no longer recommends-part of my proof was her $279 bill when I returned- the Truth is ALWAYS a defense for slander & libel (4) The BBB is useless, they protect their members, the businesses.


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

I sure hope they didn't charge you for anything other than the shots and microchip. 
You are a better person that I. I would have caused a scene at the time, and I'm not a scene causer. But when it comes to my dog being manhandled and not treated with respect, then I will stick up for her. Thats on top of them assuming that I would not take care of a injury on my dog and the common courtesy of not even asking me about it before hand. Yes, I would have been quite angry too.


----------



## danecolor (Nov 22, 2010)

i cannot even imagine _what_ they were thinking! poor Zailey girl, i would be absolutely furious if someone reopened a wound and shaved my dane, especially since the vet visit had nothing to do with her scratch. and then to add insult to injury - the tech reprimands you on your dog's socialization and training? i know how much work you must put into your pups and it is deplorable that this vet would cause her stress unnecessarily and then act like it was a failure on your part. i am routing for you - i hope you get a satisfying conclusion to all of this. give Zailey a big hug from me and Riley.


----------



## sozzle (May 18, 2011)

Liz said:


> Ignorant tossers - I love that. Do you mind if I use that here? I will give you credit.


Feel free to use - rather rude I know but I was incensed and sometimes the situation warrants an interestingly vulgar word.


----------



## 1605 (May 27, 2009)

sozzle said:


> Feel free to use - rather rude I know but I was incensed and sometimes the situation warrants an interestingly vulgar word.


Problem is, "ignorant tossers" is very much a colloquial term that only someone from the Commonwealth would understand. It'll be totally lost on Americans. :tongue1:


----------



## Jynical (Jun 22, 2011)

All the more reason to use it... I like confusing people though...


----------



## Liz (Sep 27, 2010)

To show how ignorant I am when I looked up the definition I failed to look at the second definition. Still a good word and appropriate at times. :redface:


----------



## sozzle (May 18, 2011)

That is exactly why I used it as I thought Americans might find it slightly confusing/amusing. I'm originally from UK if that helps?


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

For all you Americans. Definition of 'Tosser' - a nice, good looking person. 
Feel free to use......


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

Well, today is the day, I'm off work in two hours and I am marching myself down there, and not leaving until someone talks to me. ALL I want is an explanation, and to make it clear you CANT do things to people's animals without authorization. AND, I want my dang money back quite frankly.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

PuppyPaws said:


> Well, today is the day, I'm off work in two hours and I am marching myself down there, and not leaving until someone talks to me. ALL I want is an explanation, and to make it clear you CANT do things to people's animals without authorization. AND, I want my dang money back quite frankly.


if you paid with a credit card, just tell them you will charge it back. that generally gains a little cooperation.


----------



## 1605 (May 27, 2009)

PuppyPaws said:


> Well, today is the day, I'm off work in two hours and I am marching myself down there, and not leaving until someone talks to me. ALL I want is an explanation, and to make it clear you CANT do things to people's animals without authorization. AND, I want my dang money back quite frankly.


You GO!!! 

And don't forget to update us when you get home.


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

So, I went. I sat. I waited. 
The vet that was there Friday apparently isn't there today, and only comes on Fridays. I explained the situation, and the volunteer working the front was a hell of a lot nicer today than Friday. I even brought Zailey with me, who was TERRIFIED to walk in the door. (she's never been afraid to go into anywhere before!) The young girl immediately said, "WE did that to her?!" Yes ma'am, yes, a vet in your clinic did that to her. She said that if they notice a dog has a lot of wounds, punctures, etc. and shows signs of abuse, sometimes they will question owners and possibly treat them. Um... excuse me?! One small cut on her chest now means I abuse my dog?! I didn't take it out on her. She wasn't there, she's just trying to come up with some kind of explanation. I wish she hadn't, it only annoyed me more. Zailey is NOT hand shy, or skiddish in any way, she's a confident lady Dane. Leaving there Friday and arriving today are the two times since she was a puppy I've seen her honestly scared. 
I did not get to talk to the vet, but I did get my money back for the services on Zailey. She said she could do a full refund. I didn't mind, I was happy with the service with Mousse, I will pay for that, and I didn't want my donation back either. I just didn't think the SERVICE I paid for was acceptable. Low cost clinic or not, it's not acceptable. 

I still want to talk to the vet. I wanted that more than a refund. I'm slammed busy this Friday, so maybe next week. I'm glad today's experience was better than Friday's, but I still feel unhappy about it. I'm going to write a letter tonight to send, and hopefully get time to go in next Friday. 


by the way: Her re-opened wound is slightly infected.


----------



## lucky (Jan 8, 2011)

The vet was probably hiding from you knowing that they had done wrong .. poor doggy, I hope it heals up as well as it did before they messed with it


----------



## DoglovingSenior (Jun 26, 2011)

*Terrible Senior*

Excellent! They had probably discussed it. I am glad that you got some satisfaction. I don't know why I can't click "like" on this?


----------



## KittyKat (Feb 11, 2011)

That's horrid. You should speak to the vet. Why would they take a scab off? It's basic knowledge that it's there to heal... and they shouldn't go randomly shaving dogs.... what if she's a show dog? What if you don't want them shaved! Horrible service like that should be explained. I'm glad you got your money back though. Now your dog will never want to set foot in that place again, and may have fears about other vets. That requires compensation!

I also agree on the whole grooming thing. Short hair gets.... washed.... nails get clipped. Other then that you don't do much.


----------



## 1605 (May 27, 2009)

PuppyPaws said:


> So, I went. I sat. I waited.
> The vet that was there Friday apparently isn't there today, and only comes on Fridays. I explained the situation, and the volunteer working the front was a hell of a lot nicer today than Friday. I even brought Zailey with me, who was TERRIFIED to walk in the door. (she's never been afraid to go into anywhere before!) The young girl immediately said, "WE did that to her?!" Yes ma'am, yes, a vet in your clinic did that to her. She said that if they notice a dog has a lot of wounds, punctures, etc. and shows signs of abuse, sometimes they will question owners and possibly treat them. Um... excuse me?! One small cut on her chest now means I abuse my dog?! I didn't take it out on her. She wasn't there, she's just trying to come up with some kind of explanation. I wish she hadn't, it only annoyed me more. Zailey is NOT hand shy, or skiddish in any way, she's a confident lady Dane. Leaving there Friday and arriving today are the two times since she was a puppy I've seen her honestly scared.
> I did not get to talk to the vet, but I did get my money back for the services on Zailey. She said she could do a full refund. I didn't mind, I was happy with the service with Mousse, I will pay for that, and I didn't want my donation back either. I just didn't think the SERVICE I paid for was acceptable. Low cost clinic or not, it's not acceptable.
> 
> ...


What exactly is it you want from the Vet? What is it you will gain from pursuing this issue further?

Frankly, I'd just go to another Vet.


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

SubMariner said:


> What exactly is it you want from the Vet? What is it you will gain from pursuing this issue further?
> 
> Frankly, I'd just go to another Vet.


An explanation. Plain and simple. I want to know why she saw it fit to do anything to my animal without consent. 
Does it change the outcome of what she did? no. 
Does it fix it? no.
But, at the end of the day, I feel like it's unfair for her to put her hands on my animal in any way other than what was requested, and then hide behind the door rather than take face to what she did. 

It's wonderful that you'd consider just going to another vet and dropping it when you feel someone has abused your animal. I personally don't just drop things like that. People need to own up to the things that they do, and vets are no exception. What she did was incredibly wrong, and she ought to own up to that.


----------



## 1605 (May 27, 2009)

PuppyPaws said:


> An explanation. Plain and simple. I want to know why she saw it fit to do anything to my animal without consent.
> Does it change the outcome of what she did? no.
> Does it fix it? no.
> But, at the end of the day, I feel like it's unfair for her to put her hands on my animal in any way other than what was requested, and then hide behind the door rather than take face to what she did.
> ...


Again, what is it you hope to accomplish? 

You have already telephoned on several occasions & not received a response from the Vet in question. You have also repeatedly attended the location, the last time where you received a refund for the services (or lack thereof) for which you paid. But still have not talked to the Vet herself.

It's obvious that the person with whom you wish to speak does not wish to speak with you, otherwise she would have made an effort to at least return your telephone calls. Other than sending a registered letter to the Vet where you vent your frustrations/indignation, there is really nothing left to do. There is not going to be a "come to Jesus" meeting between you & the Vet where she "owns up" to what she did. 

What's next? Waiting for her in the parking lot & ambushing her to confront her on the issue?

You are angry that your dog was mistreated. I can understand that. I would feel the same way. But unless there is some major health issue stemming from the incident for which you feel you should be compensated, there is nothing more that can legally be done. Do you REALLY want to take this to the next level, which is STALKING?

Let it go. It's not healthy to keep going on this...


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

SubMariner said:


> Again, what is it you hope to accomplish?
> 
> You have already telephoned on several occasions & not received a response from the Vet in question. You have also repeatedly attended the location, the last time where you received a refund for the services (or lack thereof) for which you paid. But still have not talked to the Vet herself.
> 
> ...


I'm sorry, but I don't think that discussing it should be an option for this vet. What kind of world do we live in where a service provider can abuse their role, and then just decide they don't "want" to discuss it. 
I'm in a position with my job to really help, or really hurt the business at this clinic. I have sent probably 15 people a month there, which in the grand scheme probably isn't anything. Now, I'm deciding if I should continue doing so, or if I should absolutely slam them and make the incident public locally. 
I don't expect a "come to jesus" discussion, and as already stated, I don't even know if I WILL go back. 
But do I firmly believe that I have every right to be angry? yes. 
DO I firmly believe that it would be acceptable to go back Friday, and ask to speak with her? Yes. 


Nowhere did I state that I was going to camp out at her car or do anything else like that.


----------



## SilverBeat (Jan 16, 2011)

SubMariner said:


> Again, what is it you hope to accomplish?
> 
> You have already telephoned on several occasions & not received a response from the Vet in question. You have also repeatedly attended the location, the last time where you received a refund for the services (or lack thereof) for which you paid. But still have not talked to the Vet herself.
> 
> ...


I'm not saying that re-opening a wound for no apparent reason is a big huge medical/health issue, but what the vet did _did_ cause Linsey a bit of extra grief, what with having to keep her dog separated from the rest of her pack and having to deal with an open wound.

I could see letting it go if, say, Linsey got onion rings AND fries when she only wanted fries. But this is _her dog_ we're talking about. I'd be furious too. Especially given the past experiences she's had with this clinic.


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Thats probably why this vet does this type of thing, because no-one steps up to say that what you did is unacceptable - you do not treat my dog this way and you most certainly will talk to me first before you administer any treatment to my dog. 
Too many people say, oh, this is just the way it is and get on with their lives, but when someone in 'authority' has over stepped their boundaries then they need to be told. They work for you, they are not God.


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

I TOTALLY agree with your wanting to and your right to talk to the vet! It was the idiot of a vet who did this to your poor girl and caused you this extra hassle! (Just personally, knowing me I would have stormed into the back room as soon as I saw her! Although this is one of the VERY reasons that I DONT allow anything other then major surgery to be done to my babies without me present!! But that now is just hind sight!)


----------



## DoglovingSenior (Jun 26, 2011)

Good Morning Puppy Paws- I agree with you, I do not think that I could rest without having an opportunity to speak with the vet. I would expect an apology. When I taught, there were teachers who were ALWAYS right-I wan't one of them. If I had been wrong in my treatment of a student I would apologize. Just because I was the teacher gave me no right to wrong someone else. Thank goodness it wasn't that often but they seemed to appreciate it.

It does NOT make you a stalker!


----------



## Liz (Sep 27, 2010)

I agree. We so revere any one in the medical profession they think they can do anything. They need to realize times are changing and peopel won't stand for this high handed behavior and pay for it to boot. No doctor can behaves like this to my kids or to my pets. I let alot of things go and really don't get riled too easy but this is just infuriating. The evasion is probably even worse than the mistreatment. Geez, grown up and talk to the person you offended. How juvenille to be so "unavailable" Everyone has five minutes of phone time and at least that would have probably made everyone feel better. Poor, poor customer service.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

PuppyPaws said:


> I'm sorry, but I don't think that discussing it should be an option for this vet. What kind of world do we live in where a service provider can abuse their role, and then just decide they don't "want" to discuss it.
> I'm in a position with my job to really help, or really hurt the business at this clinic. I have sent probably 15 people a month there, which in the grand scheme probably isn't anything. Now, I'm deciding if I should continue doing so, or if I should absolutely slam them and make the incident public locally.
> I don't expect a "come to jesus" discussion, and as already stated, I don't even know if I WILL go back.
> But do I firmly believe that I have every right to be angry? yes.
> ...


when an eye doctor treated me badly....and then was surly and rude, the operation in which he is part, got a letter outlining what i felt, what i felt he did, and what i wanted, which was a refund and a letter from him aplogising for not treating me like a human being. i got both.

and the reason i got both was because i persisted in the same way you did, linsey. good for you. it's about time people were held to the standard of care or service that is promised and expected.


----------



## lucky (Jan 8, 2011)

I agree with you 100% puppypaws ... I think you are owed an explanation from the vet in question. She should not have made a decision regarding your puppy without permission from you first, especially over such a minor scab that was healing nicely on it's own. The fact that she coincidently hasn't been around says to me she knows she owes you an explanation but doesn't want to face it


----------



## DoglovingSenior (Jun 26, 2011)

Someone hired the vet-WHO? A letter to them perhaps?


----------



## sozzle (May 18, 2011)

If the vet in question has any sense, she/he will meet with you, listen to what you have to say, apologise for what happened, acknowledge what happened, then you will leave the premises feeling that at least you have been heard and hopefully won't think nasty thoughts about the person again.
That would be the grown up professional response from them in my opinion.
Then never go there again (if you are able to find another suitable vet in your area).


----------



## 1605 (May 27, 2009)

SilverBeat said:


> I'm not saying that re-opening a wound for no apparent reason is a big huge medical/health issue, but what the vet did _did_ cause Linsey a bit of extra grief, what with having to keep her dog separated from the rest of her pack and having to deal with an open wound.
> 
> I could see letting it go if, say, Linsey got onion rings AND fries when she only wanted fries. But this is _her dog_ we're talking about. I'd be furious too. Especially given the past experiences she's had with this clinic.


In no way/shape/form have I ever said that the Vet wasn't responsible for what she did. Our dog is also part of our family & I'd be every bit as outraged if what happened to Linsey's beloved canine happened to Zio. But what exactly do you think she should do at this point in time? And what would it accomplish othen than letting her vent face-to-face with the offending party?

Frankly, the point Linsey brought up about sending clients to this clinic in the past & how she might strike back economically against the practice employing this Vet may well be the way to proceed. Especially if the managing/principal partner in the practice has been contacted via letter outlining the incident & the possible effect it may have on h/h pocketbook if Linsey STOPS recommending them . Or, when asked for an opinion on said clinic, give them a NEGATIVE rating. Of course if this Vet also happens to be in a position of power at the clinic, you are SOL.

BTW, I am not advocating blackmail or extortion, just apprising certain people of the possible consequences of what this particular employee did.

Again, JMHO...


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

if it were me, and i realise no one asked for my opinion, i would want an apology. and first and foremost i would want to hear what the reasoning was behind assaulting my dog..

for that is what it was. it was not asked for, permission wasn't given....and they shaved and treated something that was not part of the agreement. 

i'd want to know why and i'd want an apology from the vet. not the tech.

but that's just me...shutting up now


----------



## Northwoods10 (Nov 22, 2010)

Linsey I completely understand why you would want to go back and talk to this vet, face to face.

Not only are you attempting to resolve your frustration with the whole event, you are letting her know just how upsetting it was to you AND Zailey and hopefully she will take that into consideration for future clients. It could save one dog from being completely traumatized in the future, and if you ask me, thats worth it. Zailey didn't deserve that, and she sure has heck shouldn't have had to put up with it. 

I hope you gain some peace from all of this.


----------

